# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Очерк А.Павлова "Жемчужина Забайкалья"

## Д.Срибный

Очерк А.Павлова "Жемчужина Забайкалья"
Публикуется полный вариант очерка, сокращенный опубликован в журнале Взлет.

http://www.airforce.ru/history/412ab/412ab.htm

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Отличный репортаж !
С удовольствием прочитал.
А Степь,всеж-таки закрыли значит ??? Если Су-25 в Домну перелетели.
Жаль.

----------


## Mig

Поздравляю Антона с отличным материалом!
Задан очень интересный формат материала: история современной 
авиабазы в результате "измененного облика"...
Хотелось бы читать продолжение о других базах!

----------


## muk33

Очень интересно и познавательно! У меня в детстве была книжка "Эскадрилья "Монгольский арат"". Единственное - аэродром в Монголии по-моему назывался не Найлах, а Налайх.

----------

